# Thank you Brett Favre



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

I have enjoyed watching you bumble, stumble, fumble, and throw pick after pick this year resulting in a last place finish for the purple and many a Mondays listening to queenie fans :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:

So please Brett, please, consider coming back for next year. Afterall, you might not still be married by then, so it's not like Deanna is going to ask to to stay home. You could easily lead the purple to another last place finish.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

:beer: :thumb: my feelings exactly


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

After she's done with him, he'll need to play again! :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Why don't you take your crying and see if you can convince him to play another year?All that crying might make him change his mind :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------

